# Hairless rat lifespan?



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been reading that hairless rats don't live as long as furred rats, but I wanted to get some data here from those who are experienced with hairless rats. How long did your hairless live?

By the way, mine is a double rex, not a true hairless. Would that make a difference in her lifespan?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm very interested to read about this too - I had a double rex pass away this week on me and she was roughly 2 years. She was a Kijiji/Craigslist rattie. It broke my heart, her sister is still with me. She's a true hairless and I'm worried she'll pass away soon.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss  

Two years is about an average lifespan for a rat. I have read on various sites that hairless rats live an average of about 9 months, which seems _really_ short. But other people report normal lifespans. Hopefully some more people will chime in on this topic.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a link with good info.

http://animals.pawnation.com/types-hairless-rats-2989.html


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Molly was almost two years old when she passed away. 

The breeder I got Pastoolio from has a hairless rat (a true hairless) named Alphy who is about 6 or 7 years old at the moment. He's completely lost his vision and likes to sleep a lot, but he's a very healthy rat for an elderly hairless rat.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

So based on everything I've read, it looks like double rex rats can live as long as furred rats with the right care. The truly vulnerable are the true hairless rats, as they're missing a part of their immune system and are more prone to URIs.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Not all hairless are that way either, just some of them. Generally they can live a normal life with proper care.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2014)

I have not had hairless rats as here in Australia the closest we come to a hairless is a patchwork rat, I have heard only about two people had patchwork rats in Australia & they both did not live long.I have heard a lot of people state there previous Rex rats did not live long, I have no idea if it's because of ill health or something else...


----------

